# [Horde-Blackmoore] The Wall sucht



## S.E.Lain (7. Januar 2019)

[SIZE=11pt]Wir die Gilde "The Wall" auf dem Server Blackmoore suchen aktive Verstärkung für den aktuellen und noch kommenden Raid Content.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Unsere Gilde besteht zum überwiegenden Teil aus einem Freundeskreis der sich über das RL kennt und schon lange eine "Multigaming Community" darstellt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Derzeit besteht unsere Raidgruppe ca zu 50% aus internen Leuten die Regelmäßig über eine Community Gruppe aufgefüllt wird.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Das möchten wir ändern und suchen daher noch Unterstützung in Form von DDs und Healern.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]Raidtage: Mi u. So von 20.00 bis 23.00[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]Voraussetzungen:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]- ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]- Teilnahme an den TS-Gesprächen[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]Aktueller Progress:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]8/8 N[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]8/8 H[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]2/8 M[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]Aktuelles Raidroster:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]Tanks:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Todesritter[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Krieger[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]Heals:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Paladin[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Druide[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]DDs:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Elementar/ Verstärker-Schamane[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Magier[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Paladin[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Schurke[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Krieger[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Todesritter[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]Ausblick auf Schlacht von Dazar'alor:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Geplant ist für den neuen Raid das wir mit HC starten und schauen wie weit wir kommen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Daher setzen wir ein gewisses Klassenverständnis + Gear vorraus.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Neben unseren Raids wird auch das allgemeine Leveln, M+, PvP und Arena unterstützt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Zusätzlich legen wir viel Wert auf ein intaktes Gildenleben, was sich dadurch äußert dass wir oft und viel zusammen im TS3 sind.[/SIZE]

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Januar 2019)

10/10  Plakat


----------

